# sous-monétarisation



## Freigeist

Salve a tutti!
Sto traducendo la trascrizione di un discorso sulle valute complementari.  In questa parte, l'oratore sta parlando della concentrazione della  moneta nelle mani di pochi. Per descrivere il risultato di questo fenomeno usa il termine _sous-monétarisation_.
Vorrei sapere se è corretto tradurlo con_ sotto-monetizzazione_. Ecco una frase completa:

_Et pendant qu'ils _[la monnaie]_ se condense ici évidemment, il désertifie ailleurs. Ailleurs on a ce que l'on appelle une sous-monétarisation.

E mentre si condensa qui, ovviamente, si desertifica altrove. Si ha quindi ciò che chiamiamo sotto-monetizzazione_.

Merci!


----------



## Nunou

Ciao...mi riallaccio al discorso di prima (dell'altra discussione) e ti posto un link

http://www.patital.com/17817/che-cosa-monetizzazione


P.S.: in entrambi i casi credo si tratti di traduzioni automatiche per cui procederei ad una ricerca più approfondita sul net per cercare eventuali riscontri italiani. Ora è un po' tardi...se avrò tempo, proverò anch'io a darci un'occhiata domani.


----------



## Freigeist

@Nunou: Grazie (ti ho risposto anche nel thread precedente)


----------



## Nunou

Sui dizionari italiani trovo solo monetizzazione - monetizzare che significa "quantificare in termini di denaro contante il valore di un bene o di un'attività"
 Per sous-_monétarisation _a questo punto userei sottovalutazione*, svalutazione,  deprezzamento o sotto compensazione/sotto retribuzione a seconda del contesto
*http://it.mimi.hu/economia/index_economia.html   (se t'interessa qui c'è tutto un glossario di termini economici). 

Sul dizionario italiano-inglese indicato qui sotto, o trovato anche _monetarizzazione_ ma se procedo ad una ricerca contraria salta fuori quasi sempre monetizzazione, idem dal francese all'italiano. 
http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_inglese/Italiano/M/monetarizzazione.shtml


----------



## Freigeist

Ti ringrazio per le ricerche (un glossario in più fa sempre comodo ), però parecchi dei termini che hai proposto hanno già un significato ben preciso in economia che non credo coincida con quello con cui l'oratore usa _sous-monétarisation_. In realtà credo che lui si riferisse semplicemente al fatto che in alcune aree/settori della società vi è una scarsa quantità di denaro e ha usato questa parola complicata per dirlo. Il problema rimane sempre scoprire se questo è davvero un termine tecnico e se ne esiste un corrispondente italiano.


----------



## Nunou

Sotto monetizzazione per scarsa quantità di denaro, non lo trovo e non l'ho mai sentito dire. Credo che di solito si parli di recessione in termini generali (pochi soldi, poco lavoro, meno di tutto...ma più sacrifici e inquietudini) altrimenti carenza di denaro/liquidi/risorse, impoverimento del potere d'acquisto...per ora non mi viene in mente altro. 

Ciao.


----------



## longplay

Freigeist said:


> Salve a tutti!
> Sto traducendo la trascrizione di un discorso sulle valute complementari.  In questa parte, l'oratore sta parlando della concentrazione della  moneta nelle mani di pochi. Per descrivere il risultato di questo fenomeno usa il termine _sous-monétarisation_.
> Vorrei sapere se è corretto tradurlo con_ sotto-monetizzazione_. Ecco una frase completa:
> 
> _Et pendant qu'ils _[la monnaie]_ se condense ici évidemment, il désertifie ailleurs. Ailleurs on a ce que l'on appelle une sous-monétarisation.
> 
> E mentre si condensa qui, ovviamente, si desertifica altrove. Si ha quindi ciò che chiamiamo sotto-monetizzazione_.
> 
> Merci!



Francamente il francese mi sembra un po' traballante, anche come concetti espressi...Perchè "ils" (la moneta)? sarà l'effetto liaison: " ilse condense ". Comunque il concetto
di sous - monetarisation mi sfugge .Posso solo pensare a una sous-monétarisation des  salaires, nel senso che il lavoro è pagato poco, ma oltre questo non vado. Ciao.

Ho capito guardando il link suggerito. Je quitte... rien à observer...Assenza di moneta in circolazione o di credito bancario ?


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Longplay,
a questa discussione se ne allacciano altre due 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2405255
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2405276 (se ti interessa, in questa più trovare un link dato da Matou che riporta a tutto l'articolo. Come vedrai in realtà il tutto non si riferisce solo alla moneta/ai soldi...)


Buona giornata.


EDIT: Quell'ils però non me lo spiego e dopo segue il...ma la monnaie è femminile e quindi, per quello che ne so, non ci sarebbe dovuto essere nessuno dei due (forse aveva ancora in testa i biglietti del Monopoli..prima tanti e poi nessuno)..mah.. non lo so. 
Aiuto...sto andando nel pallone e quando questo succede di solito combino disastri! È meglio che io mi fermi qui e ora...
Confido nell'aiuto di Matou...se capita da queste parti...


----------



## Freigeist

Il francese che lascia un po' a desiderare credo dipenda dal fatto che questa è una trascrizione di un discorso: oltre alle ripetizioni e alle incongruenze tipiche del parlato, magari chi ha fatto la trascrizione ha fatto anche qualche errorino qua e là..._ Carenza di denaro_ e _assenza di moneta (in circolazione)_ mi sembrano due proposte plausibili in questo contesto. Grazie a entrambi!


----------



## longplay

Freigeist said:


> Il francese che lascia un po' a desiderare credo dipenda dal fatto che questa è una trascrizione di un discorso: oltre alle ripetizioni e alle incongruenze tipiche del parlato, magari chi ha fatto la trascrizione ha fatto anche qualche errorino qua e là..._ Carenza di denaro_ e _assenza di moneta (in circolazione)_ mi sembrano due proposte plausibili in questo contesto. Grazie a entrambi!



Attento, però:carenza o mancanza di denaro = sono senza soldi ; assenza di circolante = mancanza materiale di moneta (come al tempo degli assegnini che sostituivano
i "pezzi" da 500 fino a 100 lire: forse tu non li ricordi....). Ciao.


----------



## Freigeist

In effetti credo che tu abbia ragione, longplay. Per quello avevo messo _in circolazione_ fra parentesi. Forse con _carenza di denaro_ andiamo più sul sicuro... 
La cosa degli assegnini non la sapevo: sono abbastanza vecchia per ricordarmi di quando c'erano le lire, ma questa mi mancava...


----------



## longplay

Freigeist said:


> In effetti credo che tu abbia ragione, longplay. Per quello avevo messo _in circolazione_ fra parentesi. Forse con _carenza di denaro_ andiamo più sul sicuro...
> La cosa degli assegnini non la sapevo: sono abbastanza vecchia per ricordarmi di quando c'erano le lire, ma questa mi mancava...



Era la fine degli anni '60- inizio '70, se non ricordo male: deduco di essere più grandicello di te. C'è chi ha fatto collezione degli "assegnini",come i francobolli ! Ciao !


----------

